# Halloween is coming



## Amanda1 (Sep 13, 2011)

Halloween is my favorite holiday, so I like to start preparing early. And I LOVE making costumes. Here are a couple I made for Anastasia. The first one is supposed to be a kilt (google Renaissance tortoise if you want to know where that idea came from). I didn't turn out so well. But I like the witch costume. She was less excited about it than I was.


----------



## Kristina (Sep 13, 2011)

That witch is adorable, lol. I love it!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 13, 2011)

I love the witch costume! Too cute 

I have actually started to work on Bowser's costume! I am so excited. Now that she's 4 I think that she is the perfect size. I think I got the hard part out of the way...kinda  I will share with you all when I'm finished with it. Last year my dog and my bearded dragon dressed up, lol.


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 13, 2011)

thats soooo cute!


----------



## Mary Ellen (Sep 13, 2011)

drgnfly2265 said:


> I love the witch costume! Too cute
> 
> I have actually started to work on Bowser's costume! I am so excited. Now that she's 4 I think that she is the perfect size. I think I got the hard part out of the way...kinda  I will share with you all when I'm finished with it. Last year my dog and my bearded dragon dressed up, lol.



*I would love to see your bearded dragon's Halloween costume. Could you post a picture?*


----------



## froghaven5 (Sep 13, 2011)

Cute


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 13, 2011)

Such cute costumes! Gotta love the witch hat


----------



## ascott (Sep 13, 2011)

L M A O....little witchy poo.......hehehe


----------



## evlinLoutries (Sep 13, 2011)

ROFL! I can't even stop laughing..
ahahaha,.


----------



## ascott (Sep 13, 2011)

Okay so I had to come back and look again.....so damn funny and cute....that should be on the calendar for October....


----------



## Sky2Mina (Sep 14, 2011)

LoL. SOOO adorable! Reminds me of: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WCIrQLvPNA
But a tortoise in a witch costume... priceless!
I have to do that for Luka once she's bigger.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 14, 2011)

Very cute!! I cannot believe the tort was acting like nothing was different! So funny!!


----------



## Angi (Sep 14, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 14, 2011)

Mary Ellen said:


> drgnfly2265 said:
> 
> 
> > I love the witch costume! Too cute
> ...



Sure, let me dog around in my pile of pics real fast...

Midna was a shark last year 






And she posed perfect to show of her costume!





Did you make the witch hat??? It looks awsome!


----------



## Amanda1 (Sep 14, 2011)

I love your pictures! I have a friend who dresses up her beardie and skinks for holidays.

Unfortunately I can't take credit for the hat. I bought it at Michael's and sewed it onto the rest of the costume.


----------



## mel262011 (Sep 14, 2011)

Such cute pics


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 14, 2011)

All the pictures of costumes are great...


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 14, 2011)

Lol cool costums


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 14, 2011)

Amanda1 said:


> I love your pictures! I have a friend who dresses up her beardie and skinks for holidays.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't take credit for the hat. I bought it at Michael's and sewed it onto the rest of the costume.



Thanks 

I love Michael's. That's where I get all of my stuff to make the costumes. I just wish the Michael's near me had rolls of fabric  I think it took me a good couple of days to measure everything out in that costume. Midna is a wiggler, lol. I think this halloween is Yaddles turn, my younger yet fatter beardie. *Sigh* here we go again, lol. But first I want to finish Bowser's costume first


----------



## Sky2Mina (Sep 15, 2011)

lol - dragonfly... that is... hilarious!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 18, 2011)

cute, but I want to see her fly on a broomstick.


----------



## DixieParadise (Sep 18, 2011)

I like the shark costume.... Those pictures are hilarious.


----------



## ascott (Sep 19, 2011)

ok so LMAO again.... fantastic


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 21, 2011)




----------

